# frusterated



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Blood work

Date	TSH	Range	F4	Range	F3	Range	doseage
Sep-22	<.05	.30-4.7	36.9	9.1-23.8	22.4	2.5-5.7	20mg 3x 
Sep-29	0.05	.30-4.7	23.8	9.1-23.8	8.2	2.5-5.7	20mg 3x d
Oct-06	0.05	.30-4.7	17.7	9.1-23.8	6.1	2.5-5.7	10 mg day
Oct-13	0.03 10 mg day
Oct-20	0.03	.30-5.6	17.6	9.1-23.8	7.7	3.8-6.0	10 mg day
Oct-27	0.03	.30-5.6	20.8	9.1-23.8	10.4	3.8-6.0	10 mg day
Nov-03	0.03	.30-5.6	19.8	9.1-23.8	10	3.8-6.0	10 mg 2x d
Nov-10	0.03	.3-5.6	11.1	9.1-23.8	5.1	3.8-6.0	10 mg 2xd 
Nov-16	0.04	.3-5.6	7	9.1-23.8	4.2	3.8-6.0	10 mg 2x d
Nov-23	0.04	.3-5.6	9.6	9.1-23.8	6.1	3.8-6.0	10 mg day

these are my labs since I started seeing my Endo. I felt best last week and up till Wednesday. Endo says he can't increase my meds even the tiniest now....I am so so tired of feeling like crap. Is there a range that they determine is good or do they go by how the patient is feeling?

L


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

[quote name='mum2bradley']Blood work

Date	TSH	Range	F4	Range	F3	Range	doseage
Sep-22	<.05	.30-4.7	36.9	9.1-23.8	22.4	2.5-5.7	20mg 3x 
Sep-29	0.05	.30-4.7	23.8	9.1-23.8	8.2	2.5-5.7	20mg 3x d
Oct-06	0.05	.30-4.7	17.7	9.1-23.8	6.1	2.5-5.7	10 mg day
Oct-13	0.03 10 mg day
Oct-20	0.03	.30-5.6	17.6	9.1-23.8	7.7	3.8-6.0	10 mg day
Oct-27	0.03	.30-5.6	20.8	9.1-23.8	10.4	3.8-6.0	10 mg day
Nov-03	0.03	.30-5.6	19.8	9.1-23.8	10	3.8-6.0	10 mg 2x d
Nov-10	0.03	.3-5.6	11.1	9.1-23.8	5.1	3.8-6.0	10 mg 2xd 
Nov-16	0.04	.3-5.6	7	9.1-23.8	4.2	3.8-6.0	10 mg 2x d
Nov-23	0.04	.3-5.6	9.6	9.1-23.8	6.1	3.8-6.0	10 mg day

these are my labs since I started seeing my Endo. I felt best last week and up till Wednesday. Endo says he can't increase my meds even the tiniest now....I am so so tired of feeling like crap. Is there a range that they determine is good or do they go by how the patient is feeling?

L[/QUOTE

You appear to still be in hyper state. Why did he say he cannot increase your antithyroid meds?


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

His nurse said it would "be dangerous" ??? My levels have been lower than they were on Tuesday and I didn't appear to be in any danger.

L


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> His nurse said it would "be dangerous" ??? My levels have been lower than they were on Tuesday and I didn't appear to be in any danger.
> 
> L


That just plain does not make any sense. Why would he want to keep you in hyper state which wreaks havoc on your body and more importantly on your heart?

Are you on beta-blockers? Have you had liver enzymes checked? Is this the problem and he is not saying? Which antithyroid med are you on?


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I am not sure and I don't see him until Dec 9th, which by then I am sure I will be feeling even worse.

No not on Beta Blockers anymore, not since mid October.

I am on Tapazole 10/day. Even I can see that 10 mg is not enough to maintain my levels as we already tried 10mg and my levels went up...

L


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> I am not sure and I don't see him until Dec 9th, which by then I am sure I will be feeling even worse.
> 
> No not on Beta Blockers anymore, not since mid October.
> 
> ...


Geez; maybe you should call and stress once again you are not feeling well and see if you can get in to see him. Also, whenever you are not happy with your care, it could be time to start looking around. Sad, but true.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

well I am in Canada and it is not the easiest to switch Doctor's. I think I will give them a call again on Monday. Seems silly to me to have my levels going up and down all the time.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello fellow Canadian...I've been saying that in my posts for a long time. Its hard to get a new doctor and can take up to a year.....I feel your pain. God forbid your question him/her. Who said the health system is better in Canada...lol...Really?

Ocean


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

mum2bradley said:


> Blood work
> 
> Date TSH	Range	F4	Range	F3	Range	doseage
> Sep-22	<.05	.30-4.7	36.9	9.1-23.8	22.4	2.5-5.7	20mg 3x
> ...


I would think that the goal is to get your labs "in range," and theoretically, you should feel better. On Nov 16, your F4 dipped below range, which would explain why your doc lowered your Tapazole and is perhaps reluctant to increase it now even though your F3 is high now.

Looking at all this made me wonder if you might do better on 5 mg 3x a day, but I am not a doc and obviously can't change your script. I just remember reading that Tapazole is better spread throughout the day rather than taking it all in one dose. It also seems that you are a bit high on 10mg a day and low on 10 mg 2x a day, which makes me think 5 mg 3x a day might be a compromise. Perhaps something to ask the doc when you do see him.

If you are getting labs run this week, you could see what they look like and then ask if a change might be in order. I am quite honestly amazed to see how often your labs have been run. Certainly not my experience with health care I pay for in the US. Seems there are positives and negatives to each system.

I imagine that just having your levels go up and down so much has you feeling pretty awful. Could be why the doc wants you to stay on your dose a while longer. Just a guess.

I hope you find some relief and perhaps the call to the doc today will help.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I am thinking that the 15mg/day might be the right doseage. I go today for bloodwork so hopefully will get my results tomorrow and give him a call. Yeah I go for weekly bloodwork, downfall is my veins has scar tissue already, and I do rotate each week. Today I am getting it out of a smaller vein towards the inside of my arm..yikes!

Thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

mum2bradley said:


> I am thinking that the 15mg/day might be the right doseage. I go today for bloodwork so hopefully will get my results tomorrow and give him a call. Yeah I go for weekly bloodwork, downfall is my veins has scar tissue already, and I do rotate each week. Today I am getting it out of a smaller vein towards the inside of my arm..yikes!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the info.


My veins feel empathy for your veins. I have had so much blood work, so many needle sticks this past year, I have felt like a pin cushion! One thing that helped me was to rub arnica oil on the bruises. It helps speed healing, and may help with your scar tissue!


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I am so upset I so want a new Dr. He would not increase my meds and said to come within 2 weeks, well I see him next Thursday. I told his receptionist I did not want to wait till then but they have not appointments. I just find him to be reactive not proactive. I've been on this rollercoaster in October, why do it again?

My test came back and my levels went up again

Nov 23 (felt best) 
TSH .04 range .3-5.6
FT4 9.6 range 9.1-23.8
FT3 6.1 range 3.8-6.0

Nov 30 (felt crappy)
TSH <.03 range .3-5.6
FT4 13.3 range 9.1-.23.8
FT3 7.1 range 3.8-6.0


----------



## shakielady (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm in ontaro, and it's been 2 months and still waiting to see Endo. I feel horrible. Getting worse by the week.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shakielady said:


> I'm in ontaro, and it's been 2 months and still waiting to see Endo. I feel horrible. Getting worse by the week.


Oh,my goodness!! Can't you just see a GP or Internal Medicine doctor?


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

wow 2 months..that is crazy. It took 3 days after my bloodwork came in for me to see the Endo and now I see him monthly. I go tomorrow but haven't had bloodwork since the 21st. I decided to skip last week as the Dr's offices were closed and I wasn't to see my Endo till Wednesday and was going for bloodwork tomorrow. But so far I feel really good on the 15 mg day.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> wow 2 months..that is crazy. It took 3 days after my bloodwork came in for me to see the Endo and now I see him monthly. I go tomorrow but haven't had bloodwork since the 21st. I decided to skip last week as the Dr's offices were closed and I wasn't to see my Endo till Wednesday and was going for bloodwork tomorrow. But so far I feel really good on the 15 mg day.


That's a plus; glad to hear that and about every 8 weeks it should be titrated upward by 15 mcgs. if indicated by your labs and clinical evaluation until you feel great (euthyroid.)


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

good news today, I don't have to go back to the Endo until March AND I can start bi-weekly bloodwork!!!! As long as my bloodwork continues to stay put!!

Yeah!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> good news today, I don't have to go back to the Endo until March AND I can start bi-weekly bloodwork!!!! As long as my bloodwork continues to stay put!!
> 
> Yeah!!!


That is good news! Do you feel well?


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes, I feel pretty good considering...not 100% but don't know if I will ever feel 100% again.


----------

